# Soldar componentes SMD



## Gonzakpo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hola a todos. 

Me gustaria que me den algunas opiniones acerca de la soldadura SMD. Que metodo recomiendan? Que herramientas usar? etc.

Es que tengo q soldar un integrado muuuuuy dificil de conseguir el cual es TQFP 100. No puedo darme el lujo de soldarlo mal, y mucho menos de suministrarle demasiado calor.
Toda mi vida he soldado componentes del tipo DIP, nunca SMD, asi que no estoy muy seguro de cual es la herramienta mas indicada. Creen que con una pistola de aire convencional se pueda lograr? Es que tengo miedo de usar una y desoldar todo lo que esta alrededor. Ademas, cual seria la temperatura optima para realizar este proceso? (es que tengo miedo de aplicarle aire y dejar obsoleto al integrado).

Acepto recomendaciones de cualquier cosa. Necesito informaciónrmarme. Por supuesto tengo placas para practicar primero, solo necesito saber QUE metodologia debo ensayar.

Bueno foreros. Un saludo enorme para todos.


----------



## JV (Jul 4, 2007)

En primer lugar descarta la pistola de calor, es demasiada temperatura y no he visto bocas lo suficientemente chicas para usar.

Te cuento como se sueldan en mi trabajo las placas prototipo. Usamos micros de LQFP 112 y hasta ahora funcionan todos, inclusive un par de veces fueron resoldados. Si la placa no tiene los pad estañados lo debes hacer, pero de forma muy fina, que no quede relieve, lo que puedes hacer es estañar y luego pasar malla desoldante. Una vez listo los pad, estañas un pad de una punta, posicionas el integrado, calientas el estaño para soldar ese pin, una vez ubicado repites la operación en el extremo opuesto. Luego sueldas todos los pines.
Todo realizado con un soldador común de 40W con una punta cerámica fina de buena calidad.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2007)

aqui te explican tal y como lo hace JV
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/hdr.php?p=tutorials

Si tienes cable de antena con malla, sin lamina de cobre tambien sirve.

Yo para estañar primero pinto toda la placa con grasa decapante.
Con la malla de antena le pongo un poco de estaño.
Ahora pasar la malla calentada con el soldador por encima de la placa, veras que con muy poco estaño haces mucha placa. Ojo calientas la malla, no la placa.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Jul 5, 2007)

Bueno, gracias por sus respuestas. Creo q me voy a comprar un soldador porque el que tengo ya esta viejito y tiene la punta a la miseria. De paso compro la malla desoldante. El flux ya lo tengo 

Ya que estamos, que soldador me recomiendan? Es que tengo ganas de comprarme uno bueno, y hay mucho soldador trucho dando vueltas jeje. Alguna marca en especial?

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jul 5, 2007)

Como muy bueno te recomiendo marca Goot, y como bueno te recomiendo marca Taiyo.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 5, 2007)

El problema no es el soldador sino las puntas, deben ser de calidad y se ajusten bien, a la que empiezan a hacer carbonilla empiezan los problemas.

Guandate el viejo, puedes contruirte facilmente puntas especiales arroyando un trozo gordo de cobre dandole la forma apropieda, te puede ser util para trabajos especiales como el estañado.

Swbw ser hilo de cobre lo mas gordo posible y lo bobina en un lapiz o boligrafo de diametro  apropieado.


Si lo haces bien el rendimiento es casi el mismo que el de una buena punta.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Jul 6, 2007)

Bueno gracias de nuevo, voy a ver cual de las dos marcas compro. Los Goot estan bastante mas caros que los Taiyo pero la verdad que si valen la pena no me molestaria gastar esa plata. Siempre es recomendable comprar una herramienta de buena calidad porque terminan durando mucho mas tiempo (bajo mi experiencia).

Y la ultima para concluir. Que me recomiendan de 30w o 40W (del tipo lapiz hablo, no me gustan los que son pistolas)? El uso que le daria yo es simplemente soldar componentes electronicos.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Jul 6, 2007)

En mi trabajo hay un Goot que tiene unos 5 años, prendido de 6 a 10 horas por día, y sigue como si nada. La relación de precio es simple:

Goot = Japón
Taiyo = China

Yo me inclino por uno de 40W, es más, nuestro soldador principal usa de 60W. La realidad es que si el componente es delicado esta en el tiempo de aplicación del soldador. Es una opinión un tanto personal, si no estas seguro es mejor uno de menor potencia.

Respecto a lo que comento tiopepe123 sobre las puntas, es cierto que hay que ver la calidad de estas a veces más que la del soldador. Un amigo que se dedica a la reparación usa puntas de U$S 15 con soldadores de U$S 2.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yo utilizo actualmente el JBC tipo lapiz con temperatura regulable y me va muy bien, pero claro yo lo tengo en plan todo terreno, lo mismo sueldo un chapa como algun smd, lo que me gusta es que no se queda corto al soldar chapas o en ambientes ostiles como en la calle con viento.

Tengo otro de punta finita de 20W para smd, pero no me gusta, me estoy planteando en buscar otro.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Jul 6, 2007)

Bueno gente, muchas gracias. Creo q me voy a terminar inclinando por el Goot y voy a ver si consigo alguna punta extra fina.

Hoy me llegaron las cosas que necesito para mi propotipo que estoy armando. Entre todo hay dos TQFP100 que son una locura!, cuando los vi no podia creer lo chiquitos que eran. Ahora voy a tener que juntar coraje y darle para adelante. Igual me gustan los desafios jeje. No solo soldar es complicado, hacer el PCB tambien! De todas formas ya tengo todo para armarme una insoladora. Una vez que logre hacer plaquetas decentes insolando me mando a hacer la del TQFP 100. Igualmente, me voy a armar una especie de "adaptador" de TQFP a pines asi puedo trabajar mas facil y soldar y desoldar cuantas veces quiera sin preocuparme por el integrado.

Bueno, nuevamente. MUCHAS GRACIAS A AMBOS!. Saludos


----------



## Kalunga (Ene 15, 2008)

Gonzakpo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaria que me den algunas opiniones acerca de la soldadura SMD. Que metodo recomiendan? Que herramientas usar? etc.
> 
> ...



Hola Quote: Te recomiendo que visites esta página que tiene cosas interesantes para trabajar con circuitos SMD. Hice una consulta via email y me aconsejaron ampliamente sobre que herramientas conviene usar para el tipo de reparaciones en las que trabajo (celulares). http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=Categoria&Id=10 Saludos Kalunga


----------

